# Australian Beer Club



## wee stu (12/7/05)

came across this link recently Australian Beer Club

From the site, "You can now order boutique beers online without leaving your home or office. We stock an extensive range of boutique beers from leading and award winning micro-breweries across the country." 

I was just wondering whether anyone had heard of them, or had any dealings with them.


----------



## normell (12/7/05)

looks interesting Stu, but a bit on the pricey side tho, at $56+ per slab, PLUS delivery

Norm


----------



## Ross (12/7/05)

While on my trip round the Southern States, I met a guy called Greg who has an interest in www.beerlovers.com which does a similar thing - sending out mixed packs of micro brews each month - Their site doesn't seem to be up & running at the moment, but maybe well worth bookmarking...


----------



## deebee (12/7/05)

Good on em. Hope they do well.

International Beer Shop does something similar and a bit cheaper if you are in Perth. 

(WTF is a "boutique" beer? Isn't that Crown Lager?)


----------



## wee stu (12/7/05)

deebee said:


> (WTF is a "boutique" beer? Isn't that Crown Lager?)
> [post="66974"][/post]​



From that eminent journal of beer connoisseurs FHM :blink: : "Boutique beer" is another way od saying "very hard to find"  

Waiting a reply from Australian Beer Club re their delivery costs.

Also sometimes worth a look is Beer king, especially if you are in Adelaide 'cos delivery to the CBD is free, and they will do C.O.D. - not so hot on Aussie beers this lot, though.


----------



## wee stu (12/7/05)

Ross said:


> While on my trip round the Southern States, I met a guy called Greg who has an interest in www.beerlovers.com which does a similar thing - sending out mixed packs of micro brews each month - Their site doesn't seem to be up & running at the moment, but maybe well worth bookmarking...
> [post="66969"][/post]​



is this the site you are thinking of Ross ? Beer Lovers


----------



## Guest Lurker (12/7/05)

SWMBO got me a 1 year supply from beerlovers. Almost all the beers were true micro brewery beers although the last pack had the James Boag honey porter in it. Most of them were slightly "fringe micro" beers. Although labelled with some kind of brewery type label when you read closely you find "brewed for Slow Foods by Montain Goat" or something similar. Interesting range of quality, some quite well balanced and enjoyable, if a little dumbed down for the mass market, others with some pretty obvious faults that wouldnt get far in a brewing competition. Interesting to try, and enjoyed seeing what micro beers are around in the E states, but when the 1 year ran out I wasnt keen on renewing.


----------



## Airgead (13/7/05)

wee stu said:


> Waiting a reply from Australian Beer Club re their delivery costs.
> 
> [post="66979"][/post]​



I had a look last night. Put a few combinations of ceses and wnt through the checkout as far as it took to calculate the shipping.

Looks like the first case is $9.50 then $5/case after that (to Sydney anyway). It may get cheaper if you buy more but I stopped experimenting at 4 cases.

Makes the quarterly tasting pack a bit pricey at $65.50 including postage.

Cheers
Dave


----------

